# Sensores Automotrices



## Georgecyan64 (Dic 19, 2022)

Necesito saber que tal sería conectar un segundo cerebro para reemplazar voltajes de sensores inutilizados  o anulados ??


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 19, 2022)

Eh...?

Qué es lo que quieres hacer?

Reemplazar voltaje?

Cerebro?

Sensores inutilizados o anulados?


Mejor explica tu idea, y pasa por aquí; El ABC de lo que hay y no hacer antes de postear


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2022)

Lo mejor es usar el primer cerebro para redactar las preguntas de forma coherente.
Del segundo cerebro no está claro que podamos disponer algún día.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Dic 19, 2022)

Estoy seguro que es para una sonda de hidrógeno.
Y seguramente fan de ese farsante de Stanley Meyer.
Y es para anular el tps map y sensor de oxígeno.
La respuesta está en los foros de hidrógeno 🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## Scooter (Dic 19, 2022)

Yo me imagino que es para algo así o para hacer andar el motor con algún sensor roto o para sobrealimentar el motor o para o para o para....

Mejor que diga que y para que quiere que.

Supongo que cerebro=centralita

Pero todo eso lo supongo yo que lo mismo es otra cosa que no tiene nada que ver.


----------

